# How to make Gauges for laboratory / mad scientist displays



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Really clever idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dylaninwv (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's what I did for my mad scientist setup.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww that's sad that you're no longer haunting, but so happy to see you still building interesting things!! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## dylaninwv (Oct 29, 2018)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Awww that's sad that you're no longer haunting, but so happy to see you still building interesting things!! Thanks for sharing this.


No, I'm seriously thinking at this point of getting back into it. I do missing all the old props that I built, but they went to another good yard haunter who has put them to good use.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Herman Secret, thanks for sharing this idea for the gauges.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you so much!! I need this right now. The instructions are perfectly done! So easy to follow.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Awww that's sad that you're no longer haunting, but so happy to see you still building interesting things!! Thanks for sharing this.


Hi Frankie's Girl - it was a tough decision at first to give up the haunt but I'm still possessed with a creative streak in I will continue to share my creations with my haunt family


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

A Little Odd said:


> Thank you so much!! I need this right now. The instructions are perfectly done! So easy to follow.


You're welcome


----------



## Phoenix3Immortal (Oct 3, 2019)

Not to hijack your thread, but to add to it- I wanted to add a couple links for some other good resources along the same lines.

Vintagewireandsupply.com is a good resource for lots of gizmo's and doodads as well as inspiration for all sorts of industrial/steampunk/dieselpunk themes.

Also, Lost Wax on YouTube, the things that guy makes out of foam and plastic is incredible! Very thorough tutorials and a ton of inspiration. 👍


----------



## LTC-ART (Sep 1, 2020)

Really great tutorial! I must admit that I'll probably gonna try it for this Halloween 😄


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

LTC-ART said:


> Really great tutorial! I must admit that I'll probably gonna try it for this Halloween 😄


you are welcome


----------

